# Male Betta Question



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

How long after a male has bred can you breed him again? Do I have to recondition him?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Absolutely recondition him. Females need to replace a lot more proteins and other things essential to producing viable eggs. I usually wait at least two weeks between spawnings. If it is an important spawn the male can be bred in a week. The shorter period of time between spawns the more likelyhood of getting deformities in the fry.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Also if im breeding bettas in the spawn tank and have to leave, should I let them do there thing, or put her back under the chimney lamp?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm assuming you will be back later in the day. Is that right? If so no you don't have to stay right there. If they are a virgin pair it may take a few days for them to figure out what to do. Also any pair is going to go through a very violent courtship first before the actual spawning takes place. This is normal.This can go on for a few days. She will most likely get torn fins but that's natural. Just so long as she doesn't look like she's dieing.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Be sure to have lots of hiding places. If she can't get away and hide the male can hound her to the point of exhaustion or death.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes chard is right. He will fight her to the death trying to keep her away from the eggs. Her life is in danger if she is left in there. He CAN and WILL kill her.


----------

